# Channing Frye ranked one of best PF's by CBS



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

No. 20. One of two second year players on the list, other being Charlie Villanueva no. 18.

*20. Channing Frye, New York:* One of the few bright spots during the Knicks' season-long nightmare was this rookie's play. He needs to be on the court gaining experience in Year 2 and should benefit from having a more clearly defined role under Isiah Thomas than he did under Larry Brown. Frye has great size, solid post moves and a nice shooting touch, so there's plenty to work with. 

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9655561


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Hes behind villanueva? thats not right :no:


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Another joke list.

That list is flat out stupid.

Dirk better than KG and Duncan?

Frye is better than alot of some of the guys in front of him (Wilcox,Okafor,Villa,West,Rahim,Murphy, and some others.

Frye will be a top 5 power forward in the near future.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Why is Frye better than Villanueva?
Charlie played out of position for most of last season at the 3. His range is better than Frye's...he may not be as good as a defender....but Frye is no Ben Wallace. CV has a more versatile game....Both are great young players....but to flat out say one is better is silly. 18 qnd 20 is very fair...Charlie probably gets the edge for his 48 point outburst as a rookie.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if I had my choice between frye and charlie V i would take frye without a doubt.

even though i believe CV will one day be a real load to deal with offensively, and i mean really good , I dont ever think he'll be a good defender, I think frye will be considered good defensively he will at least be avg. thats virtually automatic because he was showing real progress before he went down.

i never saw charlie really care about the other side of the ball.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, Villanueva was a big surprise to me. I guess I was in the group that pegged him as a bust. I watched him play for 2 years at UCONN because I'm a St. John's fan and a Big East in general. I always thought CV never really gave the effort to make him a stud, kinda like our friend Eddy Curry. But he definitely looked like an offensive beast this year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I like Charlie V, and I actually put him slightly ahead of Frye at this point. I'm sure when the season is underway, there will be different rankings. It's hard to rank any Knicks at this time because of the way the season went last year.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CV reminds so much of Lamar Odom, I like his versatility. But truth will be known this year.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

im not convinced about channing frye at all....list is not that good and neither is frye imo


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> im not convinced about channing frye at all....list is not that good and neither is frye imo


To be honest, I believe that Channing is a bit overhyped and given a bit more credit than he deserves. For instance, his scoring ability. During the first few months of the season, many of the shots he would recieve would be fairly open. I attribute that to plays being run to perfection and a general lack of knowledge by most teams about Channing as a player. As a jump shooter, Frye took advantage of those looks. When teams actually put a hand in his face, his shooting percentage seemed to drop a bit as well as his FA's. Although Frye has a gift on the offensive end, I still would like to see whether he can be as big a threat with an open jumper as he is taking the ball to the rim or with his back to the basket. 


I think the one thing that he's doing though that must do not give him credit for is rebound. People are quick to point out his 6rpg over the course of the season but fail to note he only got 24mpg to do so. Overall, that is not to bad if he can maintain that efficiency over 30 plus minutes. On many occassions, our reputation proceeds us and I believe that is the case with Frye. He was supposedly "soft" on the boards in college and that image of him has followed him into the NBA. The problem with that analysis is that it does not take into account the kind of rebounds that were available playing for Arizona. I do not follow college ball but I know a great deal of there strength came from there backcourt and off shooting perimeter shots in a run and gun system. Long shots equal long rebounds which clearly puts a post guy at a disadvantage to position for rebounds.

I'm curious to see what Frye does during the course of this season because it would give us a good indication of how good he really is or could be.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> As a jump shooter, Frye took advantage of those looks. When teams actually put a hand in his face, his shooting percentage seemed to drop a bit as well as his FA's


Maybe so, but dont forget how LB broke his spirit.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Maybe so, but dont forget how LB broke his spirit.


True and it did seem to peeve even him off which had to be pretty bad when that happens with a mild mannered guy like Channing. But he did seem to break Channing's spirit and did so by not giving one of the team's most consistent players consistent minutes. That was foolish because if the guy could prove he could perform in such a pressure filled situation then he should warrant minutes and a place in the rotation. This year will be much different and I'm eager to see what he and the rest of the Knicks got.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd put Frye ahead of Wilcox, for starters.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> To be honest, I believe that Channing is a bit overhyped and given a bit more credit than he deserves. For instance, his scoring ability. During the first few months of the season, many of the shots he would recieve would be fairly open. I attribute that to plays being run to perfection and a general lack of knowledge by most teams about Channing as a player. As a jump shooter, Frye took advantage of those looks. When teams actually put a hand in his face, his shooting percentage seemed to drop a bit as well as his FA's. Although Frye has a gift on the offensive end, I still would like to see whether he can be as big a threat with an open jumper as he is taking the ball to the rim or with his back to the basket.
> 
> 
> I think the one thing that he's doing though that must do not give him credit for is rebound. People are quick to point out his 6rpg over the course of the season but fail to note he only got 24mpg to do so. Overall, that is not to bad if he can maintain that efficiency over 30 plus minutes. On many occassions, our reputation proceeds us and I believe that is the case with Frye. He was supposedly "soft" on the boards in college and that image of him has followed him into the NBA. The problem with that analysis is that it does not take into account the kind of rebounds that were available playing for Arizona. I do not follow college ball but I know a great deal of there strength came from there backcourt and off shooting perimeter shots in a run and gun system. Long shots equal long rebounds which clearly puts a post guy at a disadvantage to position for rebounds.
> ...


how can frye be overhyped if he was the only rookie power forward last who could hit a jumper. Thats what makes frye so good is making that jumper. Most power forwards in the NBA dont have nearly the range that Frye does.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> True and it did seem to peeve even him off which had to be pretty bad when that happens with a mild mannered guy like Channing. But he did seem to break Channing's spirit and did so by not giving one of the team's most consistent players consistent minutes. That was foolish because if the guy could prove he could perform in such a pressure filled situation then he should warrant minutes and a place in the rotation. This year will be much different and I'm eager to see what he and the rest of the Knicks got.


What little that was seen from Channing Frye Rookie season was a blessing, plus Frye own Role at doing things to show the Fans what he is capable of doing even if it went against Coach Larry Brown plays. 
Most coaches would tell a new player to go out there and show me what you could do, but Larry Brown is not that kind of coach. 

*So Charlie Villenuva got the edge over Frye last season by a huge margin.*

All three Rookies (Frye, Nate, Lee) and Butler did their own thing on court to show their best Skillz when they were giving Playingtime, and this upset coach Larry Brown, because alot of things they did was against his way of coaching. 
The Coach Larry Brown blamed Trevor Ariza for the younger players playing against his coaching style and playing to their own Skillz n Strengths to create on their own. 
Ariza strong friendship and guidance towards the new Rookie Players including Butler, was to strong for Larry Brown so he had to seperate them (Trade) the same way he did his best to seperate the Marbury/Crawford Backcourt tandem. 

When 85% of the Roster stop listening to the coach because of long consecutive LOST after LOST and nothing gained from all those LOSTS by doing what the coach wants the Players will stop listening and paying attention to the coach which will make the coach try to pay the players back by having 47 different lineup changes, and playing a 11 and 12 man rotation. 
*So Channing Frye did not have a chance in hells Fire at competing with Chris Paul for the Rookie of the Year.*


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'd put Frye ahead of Wilcox, for starters.


absolutely


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Did you guys even see how sick Wilcox was after being traded to the Sonics? He was a beast and deserves to be rated over Frye right now, things could change but Wilcox was a beast as a Sonic.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

pup2plywif said:


> how can frye be overhyped if he was the only rookie power forward last who could hit a jumper. Thats what makes frye so good is making that jumper. Most power forwards in the NBA dont have nearly the range that Frye does.


Because it takes more than just a jump shot to be designated a franchise player. I think that term in general is tossed around way to much but average fans. For instance, Allan Houston was designated as one because of his excellent play during good times surrounded by several other capable players. As soon as the team situation turned sour, people began ****ting all over him because he couldn't carry the team as a guy who was basically a jump shooter. Is that his fault people overhyped him or the people who are too quick to call a very nice player a franchise player?


----------

